#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Διάνοιξη ανοιγμάτων σε συνιδιόκτητο κτήριο

## arch1989

Καλησπέρα!
Ξερει κανείς τη διαδικασία για διάνοιξη ανοιγμάτων σε συνιδιοκτητο κτίριο? Απαιτείται οι συμφωνία των ιδιοκτητών για να προχωρήσει ο ένας στην διάνοιξη του ανοάγματος? Ποια είναι τα χαρτιά που χρειάζονται?

----------

